# Escape the Black Legion



## Primarch Who? (Aug 27, 2009)

Their's a load of RP's going around, so i thought i'd make one. I'm looking for about 10 at the least, and 15 at the most. Basically to join you need to post:

Name

Age

Gender

Rank (like Sergeant,Veteran and Captain)

Apperance

Chapter

If you can post them, you can join the thread.

I'm Octavius, from the Crimson Fists, I have a scar down my face from an Ork Choppa, i'm a Tactical Squad Sergeant, male and i'm 32.

Only the first 15 get in.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Could you please give information, for example will we be playing as Space Marines and what will we be doing, thanks. . .


----------



## Primarch Who? (Aug 27, 2009)

Sure, we are Space Marines who have been captured by the Black Legion. We must escape with our armour and weapons. Their is an ongoing battle outside of the prisinor camp, and we must get back to fighting the Black Legion.

Hope that cleared things up a little.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Cool, thanks. Space Marines aren't my favourite trooper to play but I still might put in an application later on. . .


----------



## blazinvire (Jun 12, 2009)

Gender eh?
Sweet, I'ma play a female space marine!!!!!

*Dives madly into a flame-proof bomb shelter*
(Oh god I don't think this is going to save me)

lol sorry i couldn't help myself, I didn't mean anything by it.

Though on a serious note the plot sounds rather interesting, I might think up a character sheet and decide from there, space marine characters were always undecided for me, they're a bit too limited for personality and ridiculously strong, yet at the same time they do have possibilities to explore.

Stupidly enough I prefer Grey Knights, and they're overpowered in space marine terms and with no personalities at all, go figure?


----------



## Fire starter Pyro (Apr 1, 2009)

I'll have a go, hope this is ok

Name: Brother Nestor 

Age 94

Gender: Male

Rank: Battle brother

Appearance: Brother Nestor’s face is lightly scared from his decades of service but his angular features are more heavily marred by pox marks from a childhood illness. His eyes are grey with light green flecks. His left arm has been replaced by a bionic up to the shoulder. His hair is light brown and cropped short. 

Chapter: Crimson fist


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Think I'll have a go as one of my first posts...

Name - Loken Vadian

Age - 20 ( Sorry if this age is wrong for a scout im not so sure :S )

Gender - Male 

Rank - Initiate (Scout)

Apperance - Although only an initiate, Vadian bears a Bionic Right hand after a close run in with an Ork Boy, and has a distinguishable scar running down his left eye to his left ear. Very Broad shouldered and tall, even by Scout standards. His hair is a short jet-black, with grey, wolf-like eyes.

Chapter - Ultramarines


----------



## blazinvire (Jun 12, 2009)

Name: Orion (Iron)

Age: Over 500, but now undiscernable

Gender: Male, though he's had enough bionic replacements to lose even that...

Rank (like Sergeant,Veteran and Captain): Sergeant

Appearance: Orion was a typical Iron Hand, had a fanaticism about replacing injured body parts with bionics, but it's gotten a little out of hand... He's barely got any organic material left in him, arms, legs, almost all of his head and torso are completely reconstructed with bionics, both eyes glow red with bionics.

Chapter: Iron Hands

Bio: Orion, or as everyone began calling him, Iron, used to be a revered member of the Chapter's Honour Guard, he was like a killing machine even before the incident. He got hit from an autocannon toting chaos predator, and was then ran over by the very same vehicle, but the stubborn old space marine was still trying to shoot things with all his limbs broken and most of his body torn apart, half buried in the dirt from being driven over.
Thing was, he wasn't dead enough to be put in a dreadnought, but he was going to heal badly and become a cripple otherwise, so the Master of the Forge pulled out some of the old relics from the vault and they got to work on him, his heroics had at least earnt him the efforts of the Techmarines.
So now he's a grouchy old melding of bionics, a little dilapidated from his former glory so he was made a Sergeant instead, he still fought like a fierce space marine, he was just 90% adamantium now...


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Any other takers? lol


----------



## Skreining (Jul 25, 2008)

Are there any limits to what/who we can be? (apart from a space marine obviously)


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

Name: Ravion Thule

Age: 90

Gender: Male

Rank: Veteran Seargent

Appearance: Tall, Close cropped brown hair, well muscled, no bionocs or scars

Chapter: Dark Angels


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Skreining said:


> Are there any limits to what/who we can be? (apart from a space marine obviously)


Erm...I didn't start the thread, but its escaping the black legion, so I can't see why you couldn't be a sister, daemonhunter orimperial guard...or an inquisitor..long as they are allies to Space Marines I'm cool with that personally


----------



## The Odd One (Sep 15, 2009)

Sorry to everyone who posted but Primarch Who (my old friend) was sadly killed in a car crash. So i'll continue it in his memory. Everyone's joined so let's go!


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Oh I'm sorry and saddened to hear that...=\
hear hear in his memory!

I'm Octavius, from the Crimson Fists, I have a scar down my face from an Ork Choppa, i'm a Tactical Squad Sergeant, male and i'm 32.

I assume you'll be using his character in his memory? 

Do we have everyone now? If so whats next, this is my first RP thread


----------



## Fire starter Pyro (Apr 1, 2009)

Im very sorry to hear that, I know i didn't know him personally but i feel that i speak for all of us here when i say that our thoughts and condolances go out to his family and frineds. 



Ultra111 said:


> Oh I'm sorry and saddened to hear that...=
> hear hear in his memory!


i concur


----------



## blazinvire (Jun 12, 2009)

Pyro does indeed speak for me at least, my father died a few years ago, I know how tough it can be.

On the note of continuation, I'm wondering when I should bring Orion into it, I figured he'd be amongst a pile of corpses or some such assumed dead since there's very little left of him. Perhaps you guys could stumble upon a grumbling corpse stuck somewhere, in the funeral pyre or whatever the dead are put.
Either that or I can jury-rig an intro and have him blunder across the group.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

blazinvire said:


> On the note of continuation, I'm wondering when I should bring Orion into it, I figured he'd be amongst a pile of corpses or some such assumed dead since there's very little left of him. Perhaps you guys could stumble upon a grumbling corpse stuck somewhere, in the funeral pyre or whatever the dead are put.


Sound cool to me. 
For Vadian, I was thinking that his scout squad was sent on amission to capture/kill an enemy commander, but was captured, resulting in his squads destruction, wlst keeping him as a prisoner for interegation purposes, and just as entertainment to the commanders.


----------



## The Odd One (Sep 15, 2009)

Got the Action Thread done guys


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Whats next guys?
(Sorry about the noobish comments, new to action threads)


----------



## The Odd One (Sep 15, 2009)

Ok Ultra 11, just look around the Roleplay Thread and look for Escape the Black Legion.
Underneath it will say Action Thread. So post there Ultra.


----------



## Skreining (Jul 25, 2008)

If it's all right I'll jump in here:

Name: Argen Quintus

Age: 100+

Gender: Male

Rank: Rouge Trader

Appearance: Tall even for a space marine, so much so that components of his armour are taken from derelict suits of terminator armour, no hair at all, one grey eye and one bionic one. He also has a multitude of facial scars from varying weapons.

Chapter: Ex-Star Phantoms


----------



## Prothor Ironfist (Sep 27, 2009)

Name: Thariel Aknar

Age: 42

Gender: Male

Rank: Major

Appearance: Thariel stand at 5ft 10" he is fairly lithe in build and has a bionic right arm from below the elbow and a bionic voice box and has a tattoo of a spider on his face.

Chapter: Arcadian 26th Infantry


----------



## The Odd One (Sep 15, 2009)

Ok, no more people. Now look down (or up) for Escape the Black Legion, underneath it will say Action Thread. Click on that, and post your bit!

P:S: Is anyone here in their first Roleplay Thead? It's mine too.


----------



## Prothor Ironfist (Sep 27, 2009)

I am too odd one


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

yup same here first role play!


----------



## Fire starter Pyro (Apr 1, 2009)

first time on these boards and in any of GW universes. 
i have made a few posts on an other RP site but not may.


----------



## The Odd One (Sep 15, 2009)

Skering and Prothor Ironfist, you haven't posted in a while or never, I just wondered why, because the thread is doing well.


----------



## Fire starter Pyro (Apr 1, 2009)

I think the reason that Prothor Ironfist hasn't posted in a while is because we've kinda been hard on his character and generally degrading him. i don't excuse my self as ive had a dig or two but some of it has been a bit harsh in my opinon. 

If Prothor Ironfist reads this sorry for any offence i may have caused


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

(ooc)
yeah sorry Prothor


----------



## The Odd One (Sep 15, 2009)

Well just to help Prothor his character took the helmet off the Chaos Lord, so he could now win back some favour with the character's. Sorry Prothor anyways, we will be nicer to you in the RP.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

I was just playing how i thought an IG would react in this situation, although I forgot he was a major, so more courage than a normal IG i assume...
But yeah I'm sorry for any offences caused, im really enjoying the thread and don't want it to end. So sorry Prother, I hope everythings good...


----------

